# Tecma Marine Toilet; Info. Please.



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi.....we have recently changed our van. The new vehicle includes a Tecma flush toilet incoroporating a built in macerater and a fixed holding tank. We are experienced motorhomer's previously owning several European and American vehicles, this type sanitory system is a first for us. We query wether any toilet chemical is required in the holding tank on such a system.......any info. general or otherwise is much appreciated.......Crindle.


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Crindle,

When I had a boat, I used to have a little chemical blue dropped in after the tank had been pumped out and flushed clean. This was more to ensure that it was clean and smelling nicer rather than a requirement though.

Maybe an expert knows better. :badairday:


----------



## GOVER (May 1, 2005)

*Techma Toilet*

I have this system in my German Phoenix Motorhome. It has worked well without any maintenance or special treatment for 4 years. Initially, I used special toilet tissue made by Fiamma or Thetford. But for the last 2 years have used cheap (unquilted) supermarket brands.

Do not use any toilet fluids as you may damage the rubber seals or macerator unit. We use Biomagic to clean "around the bend" if needed. The waste from the black tank always smells less than the grey water tank!

Gover


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Crindle,

If Concorde don't supply documentation (Murvi supplied me with 2 A4 boxes of the stuff) then I'll cross them off my list of MH contenders.

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

At the price Concorde charge Dave I'd expect a resident technical expert sitting on a little seat at the back of the van ready to give an instant answer. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Euros will be cheap by the time I come to buy


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi......thanks all for your input. Must admit the Tecma instruction book is a very slim document with no mention of chemical additive's, so guess none is required. Good point Gover re possible effect on rubber seals etc. Just seems strange after years of adding toilet chemical to the holding tanks.......Crindle.


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

*Marine Toilet*

Hi

Have had mine now for 3+ years. Haven't used any chemicals or special toilet paper. The only problem I experienced was the amount of water used in flushing, it can fill the tank rather quickly....I got Southdowns to adjust the water output. Also there is a saying "if its yellow let it mellow"  I just turn the pump off and flush. It certainly saves on having to empty the tank so frequently. I

I also carry a cassette for convenience when there is no RV dump available.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

Just flush it in the normal way, but do not put anything down it apart from urine and faeces and loo paper

They do not like tampons etc.

Peter


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi again & thanks.......point taken Gazzer re amount of water per flush. Motorhoming is all about liquids IMO wether emptying or filling. What capacity is the black tank on these Charisma's ? Good idea having a spare cassette or two, then dump into a cassette and empty when convenient. Re flushing with the pump switched off presumably by-passes the "Before Use" stage thus using less water.......regards Crindle.

PS Early minor glitches, otherwise a great vehicle..


----------

